# Schädling "Mac Defender" mutiert an Sicherheitsupdate vorbei



## Newsfeed (2 Juni 2011)

Nur wenige Stunden nachdem Apple ein Sicherheitsupdate für Mac OS X veröffentlicht hat, ist eine neue Version des Schädlings Mac Defender aufgetaucht, die nicht erkannt wird.

Weiterlesen...


----------

